# As a newbie - you ever feel like you were frustrating your instructors?



## crazydiamond (Oct 14, 2014)

I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ?  he is not getting it at all". 

Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day -  and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.

It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.


----------



## K-man (Oct 14, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ?  he is not getting it at all".
> 
> Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day -  and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.
> 
> It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.


Mate, out 2 or 3 nights a week with a young family is a huge commitment. You are putting in heaps. What sort of things aren't you picking up? Are they things that physically you just can't do? If they are just complex techniques then don't stress, they take time to learn and even longer until you can use them without thinking. All you can give is your best. I would be delighted to have a student like you.
:asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 14, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ?  he is not getting it at all".
> 
> Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day -  and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.
> 
> It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.



That speaks more to his lack of experience as a teacher than yours as a student.


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 14, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ?  he is not getting it at all".
> 
> Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day -  and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.
> 
> It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.



I'm similar, my working day starts at 5AM, I go straight from work to training for 1.5 hours, home then kids, dinner, baths, reading, bed kids down, work then bed for me around 11-12. rinse repeat.

My tip aside from trying to get more sleep. I have some chicken about 40mins before training, or on the way. It peps me up a bit and gives me some energy.

But with instruction I sometimes let things slide and will pick it up the next class if I feel I'm being disruptive. By then it tends to click easier. But I learnt early on not to try and memorise everything the exact time I'm taught. I just relax about it more and let it come.

Only thing I get a little frustrated with is, instructor shows tech, partner wants to do it a different way ("I did it this way in so and so style"), mid belt steps in and shows a further different way.... sigh... but even that has it's way of sorting itself out eventually... go with the flow.


----------



## WaterGal (Oct 14, 2014)

Sure.  And as an instructor now, I sometimes get frustrated when I have a hard time teaching a student a new technique.  But you know what?  Those students are the ones that are the most helpful to me in my own development as a teacher and martial artist.  

If I explain something and the student doesn't "get it", then it means that _I didn't explain the technique well._  Not that the student did something wrong (unless they're not trying or not paying attention, but it doesn't sound like that's the case).   It forces me to look at the technique more closely and work out how to explain it in more detail or in a different way that they'll understand better.  It might mean I need help from someone more experienced, like the assistant instructor you mentioned.  But all of that helps me to know the technique better and to be a better teacher.

So don't feel bad.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah. It happens martial arts is emotional as well as physics.


----------



## Dylan9d (Oct 15, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ? he is not getting it at all".
> 
> Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day - and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.
> 
> It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.




If you don't get it as easy as others maybe your instructor or assistant instructor should put more effort into motivating you and help you through that process.

But you should also maybe start asking yourself some questions like is this the right school/art for me and are the trainingtimes suitable for your schedule. I do understand, i have a 5 year old and raising him by myself, they are energetic and can drain your energy also.


I hope all works out for you though.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 15, 2014)

K-man said:


> Mate, out 2 or 3 nights a week with a young family is a huge commitment. You are putting in heaps. What sort of things aren't you picking up? Are they things that physically you just can't do? If they are just complex techniques then don't stress, they take time to learn and even longer until you can use them without thinking. All you can give is your best. I would be delighted to have a student like you.
> :asian:



Thanks that means alot. 

The art I am studying is Jeet Kune Do Concepts.  Its the concepts - specifically the sinawali that I find most challenging.  Swinging two rattan sticks - sword play, combination moves, counter moves (blocks) and feet moving, body turning, can be at bit much sometimes for me at 3 months. I know many systems add weapons later in your belt progression - but JKDC weapons are part of the many approaches used right away. 

I work with several instructors, and one senior instructor I get along with admitted he is not much for the stick work, preferring the base Jun Fan (strike/kick box) work - which I do as well.  I would have preferred 6 months of basic foot work, trapping, striking and kicking before attempting to fight with weapons.

I will admit, I recently got some of the basic stick moves  ... heaven six, earth six, and was able to impress and instructor by moving from standing to kneeling without stopping... but the dance work while hitting sticks at multiple angles with a partner is just challenging. 

No disrespect to the school or sifu's at all, they are good guys,  I choose the right school, and art. Just that it sucks when I can tell a few assistant instructors may get frustrated working with me.  I would say the most senior instructors (and this includes one ot the top guys in the country who visited) - seem to have endless patience and enjoy the challenge of teaching someone new.

I remember reading about how IP man got frustrated with Bruce Lee - young bruce was to tense and could not flow (common newbie issue)...Bruce was frustrated as well - when he later "got it"  with his "be like water". I guess all martial artists face various moments where they struggle to understand and move and flow. 

I am not giving up.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 15, 2014)

Don`t worry about frustrating instructors, it is their job to explain as many times and in as many ways that are needed. I certainly had to be told/shown things over and over and still do. 
Your attendance is good, just be patient with yourself.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sadly,  many times (and that's still putting it lightly) ...  You just know when you get the look... 

My advice,  listen pay,  pay attention well...


----------



## Danny T (Oct 15, 2014)

Sinawali is probable one of the most difficult 'easy' things to master. Give yourself time in repetitions to get it. Only go as fast as you can do it properly. Don't try to keep up with the other people just keep going slow. As you become accustom to the pattern your coordination will increase and you will be able to go faster, you can add in level changes and footwork. The number thing I see with most beginners is going too fast. I'd also advise to stop trying to impress the instructors, just do what you are able at the speed you are able to do the drills correctly. Speed means nothing if it isn't correct. Slow is smooth, smooth is fast. Overwhelm they with smoothness. Speed will come in time.


----------



## Buka (Oct 15, 2014)

To any of you guys who are raising a family, working AND studying Martial Arts - I salute you. Sincerely. 
I hope folks who don't have that kind of schedule and responsibilities appreciate what they have, and appreciate who their dojo mate is. (no B.S)

As for an instructors frustration, a lot of times the frustration is with ourselves, not with the student. Please don't let it bother you, your job is to just show up, try, and hopefully enjoy the whole process. You'll get it, your instructor will get it, and the next guy who comes in with your situation will hopefully, get it, too. You might even help him.

You guys rock. Keep it up.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 15, 2014)

It happens.  And sometimes an instructor simply recognizes that the way they are presenting material isn't working, and they go to another instructor for another approach to presenting that material.  It's a great benefit when you have more than one instructor available because sometimes, what works for one person just doesn't get through to another.  For example, my partner likes using compass directions for movements.  As in "face North, then step to E blocking down..."  Yeah, I get lost.  I start trying to use the actual compass...  It's easier for me to say "Face forward, step to your right, blocking down" or "Face forward, step to your 3:00, and block down."  Different students work better with different presentations.

However, let me make one other suggestion.  When you start class, put everything else aside for that hour or two.  Use it as a break -- there are lots of reasons, but learning to block the world out while you focus on your training has a lot of pros.  I like a symbolic tool to help; for me, that's my martial arts uniform, as well as bowing into class.  Those are my cues to put the rest aside for a bit.  I'm sure you can find something similar.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 17, 2014)

We got a bunch of new students including an older guy (late 50's - so older than me) who has from a long time ago - a black belt in karate.  He is struggling to understand JKDC, and he has hit my hand twice in sinawalli drills AND likes to lightly tap me with striking drills (punching at my face instead of to the side).  as a newbie they have been all over my case to "take it easy" when sparing and dont hit anyone, particularly with sticks. I understand newbies can be the most dangerous in sparing. Keep telling him to take it easy and watch the position of his sticks.  Now I am the one getting frustrated with a newbie  

So it goes


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 17, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> We got a bunch of new students including an older guy (late 50's - so older than me) who has from a long time ago - a black belt in karate.  He is struggling to understand JKDC, and he has hit my hand twice in sinawalli drills AND likes to lightly tap me with striking drills (punching at my face instead of to the side).  as a newbie they have been all over my case to "take it easy" when sparing and dont hit anyone, particularly with sticks. I understand newbies can be the most dangerous in sparing. Keep telling him to take it easy and watch the position of his sticks.  Now I am the one getting frustrated with a newbie
> 
> So it goes



Are you using wood or foam covered sticks. In my class, have only got to that just the once so far. The rest is all striking in the main.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 17, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ?  he is not getting it at all".
> 
> Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day -  and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.
> 
> It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.



Way back when I first started teaching I got frustrated more than once with a student and I will say I did I not handle it well... but that is on me, not the student, and I feel real bad about the way I handled things back then. Now when I teach, and it is rare these days, as a teacher it is up to me to see the student is having trouble and it is up to me to figure out a way to help them get what I am trying to teach them.

You are doing a lot outside of class and you are making it to class 2 or 3 times a week and that is much more than anyone should expect based on your outside responsibilities, your doing fine, keep at it and you will get it.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 17, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Are you using wood or foam covered sticks. In my class, have only got to that just the once so far. The rest is all striking in the main.




We all have our own wooden sticks.  I have a nice bruise on finger where he connected. We have been give foam sticks only once - were the point was to show us to how to hit the hand. however in this instance we were doing heaven six and he should have hit my clavicle not my hand   Black belt in Karate not helping this guy pick up JKDC and easier than I have - but  I think it make him more aggressive of frustrated.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 17, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> We all have our own wooden sticks.  I have a nice bruise on finger where he connected. We have been give foam sticks only once - were the point was to show us to how to hit the hand. however in this instance we were doing heaven six and he should have hit my clavicle not my hand   Black belt in Karate not helping this guy pick up JKDC and easier than I have - but  I think it make him more aggressive of frustrated.



Sounds like the fella is just frustrated with himself more than you, or at least I hope so. Just out of curiosity here. Was the stick work there from the word go for you?


----------



## WaterGal (Oct 17, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> Black belt in Karate not helping this guy pick up JKDC and easier than I have - but  I think it make him more aggressive of frustrated.



Being experienced in one martial art can give you the expectation that you'll have an easy time picking up another one.  If that turns out not to be the case, that can be very frustrating for some people.  If you're used to thinking of yourself as some serious talented martial artist, and you try something new and now you're a total beginner and don't know anything, it can be a little tough on the ego.  So yeah, he probably is feeling very frustrated.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 17, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Just out of curiosity here. Was the stick work there from the word go for you?



Yes  it was sticks and knife work from day one... this is Inosanto JKD.   I would prefer a little less Kali weapons work at my school, but its all good.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 17, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ?  he is not getting it at all".
> 
> Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day -  and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.
> 
> It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.



No ... I annoy him much more an advanced student ...


----------



## drop bear (Oct 18, 2014)

clfsean said:


> No ... I annoy him much more an advanced student ...




OK here is the thing. Instructors are the instructors because they are good at what they do. So the concept that you are a bit slow can confuse them sometimes. 

They are also normal human beings with normal failings and can sometimes get a bit emotional.

Provided you are both adults about it in that he does not rage out too much and you don't get butt hurt too much you will eventually get over it. It will all click and you will improve.

In simplest terms behave professionally in the dojo.

OK. I had an instructor that was a bit emotional. And I was having a hard time getting tapped in standing guilitines. I resulted in a screaming match and if he didn't have a broken knee he probably would have come after me.

Honestly it happens. We got over it.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 18, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> Yes  it was sticks and knife work from day one... this is Inosanto JKD.   I would prefer a little less Kali weapons work at my school, but its all good.



It will be the other way around for me, more Kali weapons. Well I think at least, plus also Panantukan. That will be some way off though.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 18, 2014)

All students annoy and frustrate their instructors at times. And all instructors annoy and frustrate their students at times. 

Because we're all human... or most of us are, at any rate.

Suck it up and move on, is generally the best thing you can do.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 18, 2014)

drop bear said:


> OK here is the thing. Instructors are the instructors because they are good at what they do. So the concept that you are a bit slow can confuse them sometimes.
> 
> They are also normal human beings with normal failings and can sometimes get a bit emotional.
> 
> ...



You so totally missed this. Have fun anyway.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Oct 18, 2014)

The only time i know I've frustrated my instructor is when I would go back to a lesson after not practicing the material I was taught in the previous weeks private lesson. 

Lesson Learned LOL


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 18, 2014)

drop bear said:
			
		

> _OK. I had an instructor that was a bit emotional. And I was having a hard time getting tapped in standing guilitines. I resulted in a screaming match and if he didn't have a broken knee he probably would have come after me._



Sorry, do you mean yourself tapping, or the other bloke?


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 18, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> The only time i know I've frustrated my instructor is when I would go back to a lesson after not practicing the material I was taught in the previous weeks private lesson.
> 
> Lesson Learned LOL



Just out of curiosity, how many hours do you generally train a week. Thinking of getting myself some private lessons, but work and all that stuff.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Oct 18, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many hours do you generally train a week. Thinking of getting myself some private lessons, but work and all that stuff.



Thats when I was a kung fu student and the way the school was structured was each student had an instructor that gave that student a private lesson each week half hour to an hour long which was the required rank material to progress in the system. 

The school gave unlimited group classes to all the students so you could technically train like 4 hours a day 6 days a week. 

After relocating im taking aikido lessons 2hours times 2 days a week for live application training and filling in the training gaps with daily practice of my Kung fu, tai chi and bagua forms that i previously learned or am still adding to thru media since I have a decent foundation in those arts. 

Im about ready to really start pushing a stretching routine to see if I can get the full splits at the age of 34 since I can tell my flexibility is not a good as it use to be LOL


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 18, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> Thats when I was a kung fu student and the way the school was structured was each student had an instructor that gave that student a private lesson each week half hour to an hour long which was the required rank material to progress in the system.
> 
> The school gave unlimited group classes to all the students so you could technically train like 4 hours a day 6 days a week.
> 
> ...



Huh, try 43 lol




			
				ST1Doppelganger said:
			
		

> Thats when I was a kung fu student and the way the school was structured was each student had an instructor that gave that student a private lesson each week half hour to an hour long which was the required rank material to progress in the system.



Interesting way of doing it. Is that bespoke or normal?


----------



## donald1 (Oct 18, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> Thats when I was a kung fu student and the way the school was structured was each student had an instructor that gave that student a private lesson each week half hour to an hour long which was the required rank material to progress in the system.
> 
> The school gave unlimited group classes to all the students so you could technically train like 4 hours a day 6 days a week.
> 
> ...



The dreaded splits...  Vertical or horizontal splits? 

Personally id rather do 100 pushups than even attempt the splits even once


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 18, 2014)

donald1 said:


> The dreaded splits...  Vertical or horizontal splits?
> 
> Personally id rather do 100 pushups than even attempt the splits even once



Maybe expand the locker


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Oct 18, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Interesting way of doing it. Is that bespoke or normal?



It was the normal way the school did things. 

Private instructor teaches a half our private  lesson per student (I was an hour long lesson since I added & paid for the extra weekly half hour lesson) all the curriculum material was taught in probate lessons. 

The group classes consisted of self defense class, kicking class, point sparring class, contact sparring class, weapons class, weapons sparring class. 

All the group class stuff wasn't required material in the curriculum and was more of a bonus work out except for the weapons class taught the weapon forms. 

It worked pretty well and I became an instructor at the school then understood how it felt when students didn't practice their material and showed up to lessons that you had to teach last lessons material over in. It was a great learning experience.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Oct 18, 2014)

donald1 said:


> The dreaded splits...  Vertical or horizontal splits?
> 
> Personally id rather do 100 pushups than even attempt the splits even once



I want to get both down and know its possible with allot of hard work.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 18, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Sorry, do you mean yourself tapping, or the other bloke?



Me. I was getting caught in standing guillotines. The guy who was doing it was a tradesman of some sort and had arms like steel pipes. And my defence wasn't great.

I have a different coach now by the way.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 19, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> It was the normal way the school did things.
> 
> Private instructor teaches a half our private  lesson per student (I was an hour long lesson since I added & paid for the extra weekly half hour lesson) all the curriculum material was taught in probate lessons.
> 
> ...



Cool. Never come across that myself. Anything one on one at class in my experience, was just a few minutes at the end of a class. Mainly just clarification of the subject matter


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 19, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Me. I was getting caught in standing guillotines. The guy who was doing it was a tradesman of some sort and had arms like steel pipes. And my defence wasn't great.
> 
> I have a different coach now by the way.



Definitely going to ask the BJJ guys if they can demonstrate that one at class. So far all I have seen is floor stuff.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 30, 2014)

I just wanted to add a follow up....

While my Sinawalli/exscrima still needs work, I messed up last week with 1-17 angle knife drills.... I have some ability with kick boxing (muay thai). Thanks to yoga (bound angle anyone?) and weight training I have good hips and core abilities for a... 49 year old 

 When the instructor gave instructions about not worrying about kicking high enough and taking it easy ...he was looking at me directly and not rest of class.  As we began the drills with the pads, and I got warmed up - he looked over at my drills with another instructor and exclaimed whoa ! hey look at this (to other instructors).. holly cow..... wow.

Some times,  I guess.... even a old newbie can impress an instructor. It was a good night.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 31, 2014)

Did a whole class of ippon seonagi which I still haven't got right yet. Yeah I was frustrating my instructor.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 31, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ?  he is not getting it at all".
> 
> Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day -  and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.
> 
> It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.


Screw those assistant instructors. It not their job to shame newbies into quitting, but they still try.


----------



## Dylan9d (Oct 31, 2014)

crazydiamond said:


> I just wanted to add a follow up....
> 
> While my Sinawalli/exscrima still needs work, I messed up last week with 1-17 angle knife drills.... I have some ability with kick boxing (muay thai). Thanks to yoga (bound angle anyone?) and weight training I have good hips and core abilities for a... 49 year old
> 
> ...




Im just wondering, why are you trying so hard to impress your instructors?


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 31, 2014)

Dylan9d said:


> Im just wondering, why are you trying so hard to impress your instructors?



You make a valid point. 

One the one hand this is in many ways personal journey. Also the core of JKD is what works for practitioner and discarding what does not. Everyone is different, Bruce Lee understood this.

On the other hand, like other sports or learning environment, I respect my coaches/instructors and school, and wish to demonstrate my learning and abilities and to advance in areas I am able.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 9, 2014)

My first two weeks starting out with Jeet Kune Do weren't particularly memorable. I wasn't fond of how I could never seem to get the trapping and hooking movements of the art right. Prior to JKD I had no martial arts experience whatsoever, so that was a bit of a tough one. The mental image of my middle-aged instructor scratching his head while looking at me is still all too clear.

 My motivation took a bit of a tumble in the weeks that followed, but I think about half a year into training I finally greased the groove and started getting more out of my training sessions.

I started getting into kettle-bells and researched on dinosaur and gymnastics body-weight training at about the same time. That boosted my confidence a good deal as well.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 30, 2014)

*As a newbie - you ever feel like you were frustrating your instructors? *

Well, this happens sometimes. I recall that I had been training for some years so I was certainly no longer a Newbie, but on occasion I'd have problems mastering a new technique. My master instructor did get impatient and irritated with me and my poor performance. No big deal though, it just indicated to me that I still needed much more practice. 

The fact is that training in the martial arts is really infinite, because you're always learning. The study really never ends, I'm still learning and I've been a MA practitioner for quite some time.


----------



## Takai (Dec 1, 2014)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> It was the normal way the school did things.
> 
> Private instructor teaches a half our private  lesson per student (I was an hour long lesson since I added & paid for the extra weekly half hour lesson) all the curriculum material was taught in probate lessons.
> 
> ...



The first Kenpo school I trained in was run this way. It worked really well.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope I never stop frustrating my teachers, that would mean their expectations are too low


----------



## Reverend Fist (Dec 8, 2014)

Three times a week!  Every class I'm in, but I'm new enough it's to be expected.  Besides, both my kids watch me train, so I don't mind standing up and showing that I don't know something.  Let them see how admitting a lack of knowledge is a first step in gaining that knowledge.  Besides, my ego has no place inside the dojo, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## K-man (Dec 8, 2014)

I had a guy show up out of the blue several weeks back wanting to get back into training. Turns out he was training with the same guys I was over 30 years back. 

Well we started training and I spent a bit of time seeing where he was at. I would say "We'll do ABC" only to find he would do XYZ. I'd say "No, I want you to do ABC", to which he would say " Oh, I do it this way". 

Needless to say, he didn't come back and I shed no tears.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 18, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


> I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ?  he is not getting it at all".
> 
> Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day -  and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.
> 
> It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.



Patience is important in the martial arts, for instructors as well as students. So make sure to exercise patience and so will your instructors if they're good instructors.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Jan 19, 2015)

First - I am happy that you're 'not giving up'!  

I too am one that hates the feeling of letting my Instructor down so I can empathize.
Much of what has been said is very true especially the patience part...as long as
you keep working, you WILL get it!!  When I was still new in TKD, I was working,
going to school and training so occasionally, I would plateau because I had a lot
going on and would struggle more with new stuff. Thankfully, my Instructor has
showed me how to break down techniques that I struggle with and I work on them
until I can keep up with the normal speed - until I get there, I think I just make my
Instructor laugh..  

Remember, NOTHING that's worth ANYTHING is 'easy'!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I frustrated my instructor more after my first year.  I would forget things the first year and that was almost expected. When I forgot them after the first year it was not accepted even if we had not gone over the material in a long time. I was expected to keep practicing it and keep it in memory


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 20, 2015)

crazydiamond said:


> I have those nights were I am trying to learn some new or more complex moves, ones for the first time - and failing miserably for the Xth time he tried to show me, and I can see the assistant instructor getting frustrated - he went over to the head instructor a couple of times to say something like " how can i get him to learn this ?  he is not getting it at all".
> 
> Tonight was one of those nights I was not focused - 10 hour day at work, tired, helping my kids with math after work, and showing up to class at the end of the day -  and just floundering. I can only attend class 2-3 times a week.
> 
> It sucks being a beginner, but I hate letting my instructors down or making them frustrated when they try to teach me.


I admit it. When I teach classes, sometimes I feel like just waiting for the clients to shut up.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 20, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> I think I frustrated my instructor more after my first year.  I would forget things the first year and that was almost expected. When I forgot them after the first year it was not accepted even if we had not gone over the material in a long time. I was expected to keep practicing it and keep it in memory


You should try having memory loss. :/


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> You should try having memory loss. :/



Try having short term memory loss, absolute nightmare


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 20, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Try having short term memory loss, absolute nightmare


I've got both. I understand! I hate it so much. School was a nightmare. And names,.. Omg impossible if I don't talk to them every day


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> I've got both. I understand! I hate it so much. School was a nightmare. And names,.. Omg impossible if I don't talk to them every day



Yeah me too. Faces I remember alright. Still bizarrely enough, my long term memory is very good, bordering on superb often. Little facts here and there, data etc.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 20, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah me too. Faces I remember alright. Still bizarrely enough, my long term memory is very good, bordering on superb often. Little facts here and there, data etc.


I do believe my younger years are repressed, and the side effect was memory loss. So now I don't remember anything. Not even when I pooped last.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nate the foreverman said:


> I do believe my younger years are repressed, and the side effect was memory loss. So now I don't remember anything. Not even when I pooped last.



Crap, that is unfortunate. Feel for you man.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Jan 20, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Crap, that is unfortunate. Feel for you man.


What are you feeling agian? Jk
Thanks


----------

